# Gift Packaging Soap for Christmas Retail Sales



## Serenity (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi all

I just started selling my soap at local markets this year, so this will be my first Christmas in business and I need to develop some gift options. (I've been selling my soap mostly naked so far.) I've uploaded some photos of my gift packaging ideas to the album below and I'd welcome your constructive feedback on these. I'm open to any suggestions - I won't be offended! Many thanks.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/photo/albums/gift-packaging-for-christmas-275.html


----------



## Consuela (Sep 11, 2015)

First off: You and I have similar packaging  I also like to wrap my bars in brown paper, and then the label over, printed on white paper! So obviously I like it and I think it looks great! Classay!

I really really like that you incorporated a nice wooden soap dish - and I like that you wrapped it with a bow. That's a great gift idea.

The 3-bar idea is good too - however, I would personally wait until just before your show before you package those up. What I find anyway, is that if I make baskets ahead of time, or anything that's wrapped in cello - I end up with bars that smell like each other  And while it's awesome to get all the things ready and done ahead of time, I find that's one thing I always left until the very last minute. Like night before.

But looking good and good luck with your show!


----------



## Serenity (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi Consuela

Thanks for your comments. I find it really hard to be objective with my own stuff.

Do you find the scents mingle, even when they are wrapped in paper? I thought the paper would prevent that.


----------



## TeresaT (Sep 11, 2015)

Serenity said:


> Hi all
> 
> (I've been selling my soap mostly naked so far.)
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/photo/albums/gift-packaging-for-christmas-275.html



****!  They'd throw your nekked ass in the pokey here in 'Murica!  Especially in the South.


----------



## Serenity (Sep 11, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> ****!  They'd throw your nekked ass in the pokey here in 'Murica!  Especially in the South.



Ha ha! Don't be cheeky (pardon the pun, couldn't resist that one!). I should've known better! Suffice it to say that it's winter here and although it could boost foot traffic to my stall, I shall not be selling ma soaps nekid!


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 11, 2015)

You might consider a 3 for $ where shoppers can pick out the soaps they want in the set, then you do a simple wrapping into a bag with ribbon.  I don't sell but I think that folks like to personalize presents. Just keep it simple, like this....

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3rB_qx0wRM[/ame]


----------



## not_ally (Sep 12, 2015)

Snappy, I just watched that movie again, that scene is so funny!  He is the rabid wrapping monster.

I like the idea of letting people choose and doing the wrap/ribbon, too, if that is feasible time-wise.  Also, I think your packaging is very pretty.


----------



## Consuela (Sep 12, 2015)

Serenity said:


> Do you find the scents mingle, even when they are wrapped in paper? I thought the paper would prevent that.



Sadly yes... I do 

I believe it's because the paper allows the soap to "breathe".... And the cello traps all of that in.... 

Also agree in letting people choose their own scents, and you can do one of two things: 

Offer a service where you ribbon wrap them... Or... have pretty gift bags that you put them in with some tissue paper... (I think this would be faster). 

And it's worth noting - that sometimes you get the odd "last minute shopper" and they like having everything done and thought out for them where all they have to do, is grab something and go... in this instance, having a couple done up and ready - is nice.


----------



## lsg (Sep 12, 2015)

I like your packaging ideas.  You can just add festive ribbon and decorative touches to what is in the picture.


----------



## Sallyj (Oct 30, 2015)

Love your packaging, very pretty indeed but did anyone else notice the spooky face next to the soap dish on your table? First thing I noticed and it's the eve of Halloween!!!!


----------



## Serenity (Oct 30, 2015)

Sallyj said:


> Love your packaging, very pretty indeed but did anyone else notice the spooky face next to the soap dish on your table? First thing I noticed and it's the eve of Halloween!!!!



Not until you mentioned it! It is a bit spooky isn't it? How weird.


----------



## Krystalbee (Nov 4, 2015)

I don't usually gravitate towards soaps that are wrapped in paper because I like to see what the soap looks like. However, I actually do like the way you've packaged these. The colours  compliment each other very well.  I love the idea of including a soap dish, I would definitely bee line it to that particular combination


----------

